
Show HN: Find and Promote latest tech jobs in Canada - chocks
https://hitechjobs.ca
======
chocks
Hey All, This is my first side project that I've built & launched on
ProductHunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/hitechjobsca](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/hitechjobsca).
Any feedback is highly appreciated!

